# Canadian MacBook Pro Retina Display Order Status / Availability Thread



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Many of us are extremely anxious to get a hold of the new 2012 MacBook Pro with Retina Display! Post your Apple Order Status here, or let us all know of any stores (Apple or Independent Dealers) that have stock! Independent Mac Dealers, feel free to post any availability in this thread.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Ordered mine last week:









Looks like a long wait.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Must be a glue shortage... 

I kid, I kid...


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

lol. burn


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

cap10subtext said:


> Must be a glue shortage...
> 
> I kid, I kid...


Probably, the batteries are glued in and they are selling pretty quickly


----------



## The Mailman (Jun 21, 2012)

Ordered it Tuesday, getting a july 20ish estimate at the moment. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

So mayor did you order one?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Joker Eh said:


> So mayor did you order one?


Afraid not. Probably getting a new 11" MacBook Air though.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I ordered mine on Launch day, but not until the availability said 7-10 Business days (I ordered mine later in the day, after work). Stock Base Model. 

It arrived at my house today via FedEx. Can't wait to get home and start playing with it!


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> I ordered mine on Launch day, but not until the availability said 7-10 Business days (I ordered mine later in the day, after work). Stock Base Model.
> 
> It arrived at my house today via FedEx. Can't wait to get home and start playing with it!


Oooo! Awesome!!


----------



## iFletcher (Jun 16, 2012)

*Ordered it on June 15th*


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

wow...that is quite a frigging computer ^^


----------



## iFletcher (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

For the record, the machine is gorgeous. I'm running mine at 1680x1050 'cause 1920x1200 is just a bit too small for me on the 15"screen. It's beautiful and extremely responsive. I got about 420mb/s write and 480mb/s read with the blackmagic disk test and almost 12000 score in Geekbench.


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

I was able to walk into the Newmarket store two nights ago right before closing and pick up a 2.6 GHz, 8GB ram, 512GB drive. They said they receive new shipments everyday. Playing Starcraft 2 has never looked better (sorry don’t play diablo).


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

I ordered mine at about 6PM EDT on launch day and received it yesterday. The Apple Store in Ottawa has had stock intermittently since last weekend, but they don't have the config I wanted (base with 16GB RAM).

I'm still setting up the machine the way I like it, but it's really case, and the display is awesome. I love 1920x1200 mode, and aperture looks great. I just need to get Photoshop on it to see how it behaves on the retina display.

I calibrated the display, and the colour gamut is pretty much 100% of sRGB. That's pretty good for a laptop, and the best Apple had used to date, but still inferior to the Dell Precision m4600 PremierColor I also have (which even exceeds AdobeRGB gamut). Sharpness is unrivalled on the Retina, so it pretty much comes down to detail vs. colour gamut between the two.

USB3 is fast, but not quite as fasts I thought it would be. A SATA3 SSD in an enclosure maxed out at about 150MB/s. Perhaps it's the controller in the enclosure also; I know that drive can do 400+ MB/s on an internal interface. I'm still not certain whether I will be OK housing my 700+GB photo library on a USB3 drive. If not, I will be on the lookout for a portable thunderbolt drive.

Form-factor wise, this is not an Air like some people seem to imply it is. It's thinner than the old MacBook, but it's still substantial. I may end up keeping my original 11" Air to use in certain circumstances like in a car or plane.


----------



## iFletcher (Jun 16, 2012)

Did you order yours online?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

iFletcher said:


> Did you order yours online?


Local Apple store, business office.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

I ordered mine on June 13th.
I had to order because of the customization. I called the Apple Store and they said I couldn't just walk in and buy it.
I'm hoping it'll arrive before the expected delivery date because the July 16-20th makes it more like 5 weeks than the 3 - 4 weeks it says on the Apple website.
We shall see.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

KMPhotos said:


> I ordered mine on June 13th.
> I had to order because of the customization. I called the Apple Store and they said I couldn't just walk in and buy it.
> I'm hoping it'll arrive before the expected delivery date because the July 16-20th makes it more like 5 weeks than the 3 - 4 weeks it says on the Apple website.
> We shall see.


Perhaps it depends on the particular Apple Store, but the one in Ottawa specifically lists that 3799$ config as one of the stocked models. Perhaps your local store sisn't have them in stock yet? 

It's not too late to cancel your order if they have stock locally.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

ldphoto said:


> Perhaps it depends on the particular Apple Store, but the one in Ottawa specifically lists that *3799$ *config as one of the stocked models. Perhaps your local store sisn't have them in stock yet?
> 
> It's not too late to cancel your order if they have stock locally.


 :yikes:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes, whenever they have stock, the $3799 highest of the high end are an in-store item. Go figure. Lowest and highest.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Where do you see what models they have in stock for local Apple stores?


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow, I was told at both stores here in Edmonton they don't carry the highest end versions.
Granted I do get a discount through my work if I order through the Apple Online Store. Not use if it applies to purchases in store.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

wonderings said:


> Where do you see what models they have in stock for local Apple stores?


They typically have iPads beside the display models that list the ones they have in stock. They are also stocking some pretty high end Air configs also.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

KMPhotos said:


> Wow, I was told at both stores here in Edmonton they don't carry the highest end versions.
> Granted I do get a discount through my work if I order through the Apple Online Store. Not use if it applies to purchases in store.


I'm not sure what kind of arrangement your work has, but I have a EPP discount through my work also. While they typically direct me to the website, the retail stores will also offer the discounts for all EPP programs (they keep a list of them at the store).


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

wonderings said:


> Where do you see what models they have in stock for local Apple stores?


The iPhone Apple Store app.

But you can't reserve any Retinas yet.

Also, in store  .

Two kinds only, perhaps fewer or more in other markets. This is for GTA.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Sorry folks, I'm cleaning out this thread from anything that's not relevant to MacBook Pro Retina Display availability and order status.


----------



## baigmomin (Mar 18, 2008)

*stock in Toronto (at apple stores)*

Just called the Apple Stores in TO. 

Eaton - No Stock
Fairview - No Stock
Yorkdale - No Stock
Sherway - Mid Level (2.6/512)
Square One - Mid Level (2.6/512)

Not sure how to use the Apple Store App to find stock levels ... I can only see that all stores say "Not available to reserve" for all models of the Retina Pro.


----------



## iFletcher (Jun 16, 2012)

My order status still says "Processing Items"........ sheech! Anyway, hope the 'ghosting' issues are taken care of before I get it.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

read a few of those articles. i have been guessing that there were manufacturing problems for a week or two now. wonder if this screen issue is whats holding up shipments/manufacturing/whatever?

its just so...un-apple to launch a computer but have no one be able to buy it.


----------



## iFletcher (Jun 16, 2012)

Check this out.......

Retina MacBook Pro orders delayed for some business users | Apple - CNET News


----------



## iFletcher (Jun 16, 2012)

OK........ So I ordered a few things to get ready for the Retina MBP. Invisible Shield, got it today. Pentalobe screwdriver, got it today. Two USB 3.0 hubs, got it yesterday. Still no Retina MBP.............scheech! Still says Processing Items. I ordered it on June 18th.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm curious, what do you plan to do when you open it up with the pentalobe screwdriver?



iFletcher said:


> OK........ So I ordered a few things to get ready for the Retina MBP. Invisible Shield, got it today. Pentalobe screwdriver, got it today. Two USB 3.0 hubs, got it yesterday. Still no Retina MBP.............scheech! Still says Processing Items. I ordered it on June 18th.


----------



## iFletcher (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh...... good question, to apply the bottom part of the invisible shield.........no chance of getting water in the case that way and hopefully there will be 3rd party flash drives in the future so I can upgrade from the 512 GB to something larger when prices improve.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks.

I'm not sure if that SSD swap will be possible; it will be interesting to find out.




iFletcher said:


> Oh...... good question, to apply the bottom part of the invisible shield.........no change of getting water in the case that way and hopefully there will be 3rd party flash drives in the future so I can upgrade from the 512 GB to something larger when prices improve.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

iFletcher said:


> Oh...... good question, to apply the bottom part of the invisible shield.........no change of getting water in the case that way and hopefully there will be 3rd party flash drives in the future so I can upgrade from the 512 GB to something larger when prices improve.


Remember these aren't 2.5" drives they are on board Flash modules... so even when 3rd party upgrades are available you would only want to do such an upgrade when out of warranty as doing so while in warranty would definitely void the warranty... Apple doesn't want you tampering with *their* stuff.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

HowEver said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm not sure if that SSD swap will be possible; it will be interesting to find out.


OWC is working on replacement drives for the Retina MacBook Pro.


----------



## iFletcher (Jun 16, 2012)

Check out this thread......
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4048624?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I ordered June 14, should be here today or tomorrow. Estimated delivery date is set for tomorrow, but its in Cambridge right now so thinking it might go out for delivery today.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Talk about a slow route...
Due tomorrow. Should have been here Tuesday if like most previous Apple shipments..
Shipment Travel History
Jul 4, 2012 4:04 AM
In transit
Location	
INDIANAPOLIS, IN
Jul 4, 2012 3:39 AM
Departed FedEx location
Location	
INDIANAPOLIS, IN
Jul 4, 2012 2:01 AM
Arrived at FedEx location
Location	
INDIANAPOLIS, IN
Jul 3, 2012 4:17 PM
Departed FedEx location
Location	
ANCHORAGE, AK
Jul 2, 2012 2:48 PM
In transit
Location	
ANCHORAGE, AK
Jul 2, 2012 12:06 PM
Arrived at FedEx location
Location	
ANCHORAGE, AK
Jul 2, 2012 10:40 PM
In transit
Location	
NARITA-SHI JP
Jul 2, 2012 5:21 AM
In transit
Location	
SHANGHAI CN
Jul 2, 2012 12:37 AM
In transit
Location	
SHANGHAI CN
Jul 2, 2012 12:36 AM
International shipment release - Import
Location	
SHANGHAI CN
Jun 30, 2012 10:28 PM
Left FedEx origin facility
Location	
SHANGHAI CN
Jun 30, 2012 9:08 PM
Picked up
Location	
SHANGHAI CN
Details	
Package received after FedEx cutoff
Jun 30, 2012 8:06 AM
Shipment information sent to FedEx


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Mine said out for delivery yesterday with estimated delivery time on the 4th. Nothing came by 5 pm at work so I left. Its back at the sorting facility, not sure if it goes out again or what the routine, never ordered a computer online before.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

It usually is faster. Oh well, hope you get yours today!


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

bringonthenite said:


> It usually is faster. Oh well, hope you get yours today!


Thats what I was hoping as it was listed as "out for delivery" but could not stick around work to wait later then 5. Would they have left a note, or something via tracking that no one was there to receive?


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

They do at a house. Not sure about an office.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Well if did arrive about 20 mins ago, now I have a new RMBP in the box just waiting to be opened, but will have to wait till after 5 when I can take it home and get it prepped for business!


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Congrats wonderings!!


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Hooray!!!!
Mine is scheduled for delivery on Monday.
It's in Louisville right now. I wonder if the US holiday may slow it up a tad more.
We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

No power in parts of the US might kill your jumping for joy.
1.2 million in the central states still have no power and it's 100+ degrees.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

MacDoc said:


> No power in parts of the US might kill your jumping for joy.
> 1.2 million in the central states still have no power and it's 100+ degrees.


Depends what hub it is going through. I'm sure FedEx or UPS would re-route as needed.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

...


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

MacDoc said:


> No power in parts of the US might kill your jumping for joy.
> 1.2 million in the central states still have no power and it's 100+ degrees.


I guess it depends on the actual location and the associated shipping airport.

OutageMap



bringonthenite said:


> Depends what hub it is going through. I'm sure FedEx or UPS would re-route as needed.


I'm sure you're correct, unless they send it back to one of the originating shipping points that happened with an Apple.ca order I had placed last week for two USB GSlim Drives:

I ordered two G-TECH G-DRIVE SLIM drives from the apple.ca store that were "In Stock", and from the later tracking and email notice I was expecting them to be delivered by FedEx this last Friday which should have happened, but it seems that somehow they got shipped back to Nashville, TN and FedEx had no explanation as to why:

All shipment travel activity is displayed in local time for the location
Date/Time Activity Location Details

Jun 29, 2012 11:01 AM In transit CALGARY, AB
Jun 28, 2012 9:32 PM	Left FedEx origin facility NASHVILLE, TN
Jun 28, 2012 10:23 AM	In transit CALGARY, AB	Package available for clearance
Jun 28, 2012 2:47 AM	In transit MEMPHIS, TN
Jun 28, 2012 2:02 AM	Departed FedEx location MEMPHIS, TN
Jun 28, 2012 12:55 AM	Arrived at FedEx location MEMPHIS, TN
Jun 27, 2012 7:30 PM	Left FedEx origin facility MOUNT JULIET, TN
Jun 27, 2012 6:04 PM	Picked up NASHVILLE, TN
Jun 27, 2012 5:02 PM	Shipment information sent to FedEx

Just a wee bit odd.

Maybe Tuesday if they don't ship it back to TN again!!

And yes they finally arrived yesterday, Tuesday, but only after I intercepted the FedEx delivery who couldn't figure out that our home address had a rear entry drive access for any easy delivery access.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

I figured we were talking retina MacBooks. My thoughts were if they come from China rerouting would take place. Looking at flightaware today, flights were moving to and from the FedEx hubs.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

Mine took the same routing as bringonthenite's order. After indianapolis, it went to Mississauga, Peterborough and then Ottawa. It arrived 1 day before Apple's furthest estimate, but 1 day after FedEX's expected delivery date (apparently the truck has already left Mississauga by the time the package was cleared by customs.

I had ordered on the 11th and received it on the 21st.


----------



## iFletcher (Jun 16, 2012)

About time!!!!!


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

iFletcher said:


> View attachment 24479
> 
> 
> About time!!!!!


You are going to love the Retina display. I had a look at one in the Apple store a week or so back, it looked sharp and all but nothing "wow" I thought. I think it was the lighting in the store, or the glare, but now that I have one in front of me on my desk, its simply brilliant. Side by side with a 22 inch LED samsung, the samsung looks antiquated compared to it. Such a clean sharp image. Its a shame I will hardly use the retina display as working on a 15 inch screen will not work, much to small.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

*Ordered June 24th (4d after my B-Day) *

Shows July 25th as the earliest. I hope the trend is still for things to come earlier.


----------



## iFletcher (Jun 16, 2012)

Progress so far.........


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Not much of a comparison with a 22" Samsung.
Be interesting to see against a top line big monitor.

I'd be interested in how good it looks at 1024x768 ( for clients with vision issues )


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

MacDoc said:


> Not much of a comparison with a 22" Samsung.
> Be interesting to see against a top line big monitor.
> 
> I'd be interested in how good it looks at 1024x768 ( for clients with vision issues )


Compared to my NEC 2690WUXI2:

Sharpness is MUCH better on the retina. Text is much crisper and reading is easy even at small font sizes. Colour gamut is significantly better on the NEC. Banding non-existent on the NEC but present on the Retina because of the 6-bit per channel panel. (To really see it in Lion, set your background to medium grey, put the computer to sleep and look at the login screen when it wakes up). The Retina pretty much covers all of sRGB, so its not bad at all, but not as good as the Dell RGB LED display in the Precision laptops.


----------



## voyager99 (Aug 29, 2005)

Are these available at Mac stores around the city yet?


----------



## voyager99 (Aug 29, 2005)

I think they could have squeezed a gigabit adapter on one of these!


----------



## iFletcher (Jun 16, 2012)

Here's my update.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

That's interesting. That's the first UPS shipment I hear of for the new MBPs. I wish they would just use FedEX, UPS is far behind in customer service in my opinion.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I wonder if the Canadian Apple.ca store might be changing or alternating their couriers?

I had placed an order two weeks ago that I was expecting to get delivered last Friday as it was delivered from Nashville TN to Calgary mid week via FedEx, but for some strange reason it got shipped back to Nashville TN and again back to Calgary,(FedEx had no explanation), so I didn't receive it until this last Tuesday, after our Canada Day long weekend.

A second later ordered item arrived on the Thursday via UPS, which I thought a bit unusual.

Sorry, no new RMBP was among my recent orders. And my old mid 2008 MBP 15" still works for me thanks.


----------



## enjoyin (Feb 10, 2009)

Ordered the basic MacBook Pro with Retina Display on June 20th, 2012 expected delivery July 23-27th, 2012. Boy, it seems like forever. I'm not the most patient of people.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

It is well worth it. My wife loves hers


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Here's my summation of the order, estimate and delivery dates thus far:


*Firefly*
Ordered: June 11 (Launch Day)
Estimated: 7-10d
Received: June 22

*idphoto*
Ordered: June 11
Estimated: 
Received: June 21

*kmphotos*
Ordered: June 13
Estimate: July 16
Received: Not Yet

*Wonderings*
Ordered: June 14
Estimated: July 17
Received: July 4

*iFletcher*
Ordered: June 15
Estimated: July 18
Received: July 12 (Not yet)

*Mailman*
Ordered: June 19
Estimated: July 20
Received: NOT YET

*Mckitrick*
Ordered: June 24
Estimate: July 25
Received: Not Yet


----------



## iFletcher (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice summary Mckitrick but I actually ordered mine on June 15th.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Bought the base model retina MBP at the Apple Store Sherway yesterday, in case folks were curious about stock. 

Gorgeous thing. Screen and speed blows me away. Still quite hefty, but damn.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

thadley said:


> Still quite hefty, but damn.


When you compare or go side by side with the previous gen MBP, the RMBP feels like an Air.


----------



## auboy (Jul 11, 2012)

thadley said:


> Bought the base model retina MBP at the Apple Store Sherway yesterday, in case folks were curious about stock.
> 
> Gorgeous thing. Screen and speed blows me away. Still quite hefty, but damn.


Just wondering if you know the stock level for Sherway before you left?


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

iFletcher said:


> Nice summary Mckitrick but I actually ordered mine on June 15th.


Whoops. Sorry! Corrected.


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

Might as well throw mine into the mix. 16GB Unit Ordered June 22nd, still processing. Delivery slated for 24-30 via Expedited Shipping.


----------



## iFletcher (Jun 16, 2012)

2.7/16/512
Ordered June 15
Shipped July 5
Received July 12 via UPS

It is awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We appear to have a number coming in unexpectedly tomorrow with 16 gigs and one with 8 unspoken for - trades welcome.
Mostly 2.6
Pleasant surprise for clients and us to get them this week.
Have not played extensively but this will be a very good screen for anyone with eye sight issues. Scales very well.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks like shipping times are beginning to improve worldwide
http://www.macrumors.com/2012/07/13...pping-estimates-improving-for-the-first-time/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iFletcher (Jun 16, 2012)

WOW this is awesome!!!!!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Summary

Section	Description	Score	Geekbench Score
Geekbench 2.1.2 for Mac OS X x86 (64-bit)
Integer	Processor integer performance *11041*
Floating Point	Processor floating point performance	16887
Memory	Memory performance	5449
Stream	Memory bandwidth performance	6218

Interesting - your clock is 18.5% faster - overall performance is 17.5% faster against 2.2 i7 quad.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

iFletcher said:


> View attachment 24571
> 
> 
> WOW this is awesome!!!!!


Oh boy! Can't wait! I've only got the 2.6 though.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

I have the 2.3 GHz, and it's faster than the old 8-core 2.8 GHz Mac Pro I just sold. These are pretty impressive machines.

I wish apple would put that CPU in a Mini... perhaps my wish will be granted in a few weeks


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

They are in a MacMini - 2.0 quad i7 and available - have been for a while.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Status Just changed to shipped!! FedEx estimates it will be here on the 20th. I have my doubts.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah the reporting seems very erratic - almost as if Apple is juggling "who is more important to get theirs".
We get told ( through our rep ) one thing then it seems to shift a day later.

There are also some disturbing reports of returns for problems which might be making things more difficult.
Usual new design issues ....sweet machine tho - am enjoying mine except for one hiccup.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Left Memphis this morning...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Even the ads for the Retina on TV are showing { limited availability ) - typical Apple - turn a downside to a "exclusive"


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Nobody should be at all surprised by the Retina's limited availability. Apple has been doing this with products for decades. Sure, it might take them a while to ramp up--or, perhaps it's a technique.

Mine rocks btw.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

nah i don't think this is the same at all. with iPads they make them as fast as they can, but they sell them just as fast. the numbers of RMBP being produced have been shockingly slim. my guess is something is screwy somewhere in manufacturing...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Taking off my tin hat  - what bothers me is why there are lots of 2.3 but not 2.6 - and why a limit on the 16 gig 
Is there a chip shortage on the 2.6??
The uneveness makes no sense. 
Word was that the displays were showing very low yield but you would think apple would put them in the higher value models...


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I think Apple knows there are very, very few people for whom 16GB RAM would make a difference, let alone purchase that model. The limitation seems to be what's available in store though, since it's available on the website or by phoning in to buy.




MacDoc said:


> Taking off my tin hat  - what bothers me is why there are lots of 2.3 but not 2.6 - and why a limit on the 16 gig
> Is there a chip shortage on the 2.6??
> The uneveness makes no sense.
> Word was that the displays were showing very low yield but you would think apple would put them in the higher value models...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I disagree - at $200 most will buy the upgrade as it cannot be done in the future - we have not had a single order for 8 gig model.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

No one I know who has ordered one has ordered with 8g either (including myself)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

With 64 bit apps now across the board on the high end people are ramping up RAM like never before.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

AutoCAD starts out with using a tad under 300MB at the beginning of a work day and 8 hours later that figure has ballooned to 1.3GB. I more blame AutoDesk for still not getting their crap together with their bloated software. Add in engineering tools running in Windows through Parallels and other work related apps and I easily use my entire 8GB of RAM. When I get a 16GB capable system, you bet I will be upgrade it to the maximum 16GB.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I went with the 16 gig model for that very reason that it cannot be upgraded down the road. 16 gigs of ram will be enough for the life of this computer. When its not enough, it will be time for an upgrade anyways. 

I am a real big fan of the flash architecture, things are incredibly snappy and responsive.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Mine Came a day early!
Thursday, July 19, around 11am
The gigabit Ethernet dongle was in the box with the computer although the power adapter (Magsafe to magsafe 2) came in a separate shipment.
Now to apply my Best Skins Ever so as to avoid scratches.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Congrats on the MacBook arrivals. I'm sure you will like yours as much as my wife enjoyed her MacBook retina. .


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MacBook Pro Retina Display estimated delivery times for stock models improved from 3-4 weeks to 1-2 weeks at the Apple Canada Store. 

Even when you go to higher processor and bump up the RAM to 16GB.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

I guess they are set for Mountain Lion!


----------



## normcorriveau (Dec 6, 2005)

Speaking of which, does anyone know how we (Retina owners) are going to get ML for free? I know that's the plan, just wondering about the mechanics.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

normcorriveau said:


> Speaking of which, does anyone know how we (Retina owners) are going to get ML for free? I know that's the plan, just wondering about the mechanics.


Watch Apple's web site when ML is released for instructions. You'll get a code to redeem in the Mac App Store.


----------



## SilverMaple (Apr 22, 2006)

Placed my order for the 15-inch MacBook Pro with Retina display yesterday and the estimated time of delivery is between August 8th - August 14th. 
I purchased the 2.3GHz Quad-core Intel Core i7 and upgraded to 16GB of RAM.

It'll be a huge upgrade for me since I am still using my 2006 MBP which I bought over 6 years ago. It still runs pretty well too. 
Can't wait till my new machine arrives!


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

odd that you have to buy the expensive one of you want a 500gig hard drive.


----------



## Vengence (Jul 25, 2012)

Just ordered. Aug. 14-21st.


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## SilverMaple (Apr 22, 2006)

Update:

rMBP - 2.3GHz Quad-core Intel Core i7 - 16GB of RAM. 

Left Apple: 31 Jul, 2012
Receive it: 08 Aug, 2012


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Mine was ordered on July 19th (2.6 GHz with 16 GB RAM and 512 GB SSD) with the original delivery date of Aug 14th - 17th. That was a day before they changed to delivery of 1 - 2 weeks. Two days later my order's delivery changed to between August 8th and 13th.

Received shipment notice on Monday. UPS tracking says it will be delivered by end of day on Thursday (Aug. 2nd).


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

stil no sign of miiiiiine $#@$


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Client was walking by an Applestore and he just wanted a look at a Retina......turns out they had a 2.7 16 760 in stock...so he bought it.....we've only been waiting 90 days or so......sigh.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

$4k.




macdoc said:


> client was walking by an applestore and he just wanted a look at a retina......turns out they had a 2.7 16 760 in stock...so he bought it.....we've only been waiting 90 days or so......sigh.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

Shipped. Finally


----------



## raydar (Jun 30, 2011)

SilverMaple said:


> Placed my order for the 15-inch MacBook Pro with Retina display yesterday and the estimated time of delivery is between August 8th - August 14th.
> I purchased the 2.3GHz Quad-core Intel Core i7 and upgraded to 16GB of RAM.
> 
> It'll be a huge upgrade for me since I am still using my 2006 MBP which I bought over 6 years ago. It still runs pretty well too.
> Can't wait till my new machine arrives!


Rather similar situation, though I did upgrade to 2.6GHz in addition to the memory upgrade. Big jump from my 2007 MBP which is still good for browsing/email/productivity but grinds to a halt with iPhoto or even iTunes.

If I can get as much life out of this new one, I'd be a happy camper. I do foresee a storage upgrade in 2-3 year timeframe, when it's cheaper and third party kits become available.

Oh, and ordered on 01/08, delivers 17-21.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Mine was delivered today. Still has Lion on it and I've gone through the application for Mountain Lion. Does anyone know how long that process takes?


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

Apparently some weirdness went on today on the apple site. You were able to CTO the higher end processors on the base model and also CTO more storage on the base as well


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Not the first time Apple has added configurations of existing models... all still custom order variations though.




steviewhy said:


> I got my redemption code within hours.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been that way for a few days. I think they realized people wanted more configurations of the base model.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Not the first time Apple has added configurations of existing models... all still custom order variations though.


Also if you configure the base model to match the high end specs (processor and SSD) it's actually cheaper. People on other forums have been calling apple and getting refunds of around $70.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

steviewhy said:


> I got my redemption code within hours.


Mine did arrive a short while after I posted the question here. I wanted to have that machine running Mountain Lion from the start. I was up and running before the bedtime last night.


----------



## SilverMaple (Apr 22, 2006)

Mine arrived this afternoon, four days ahead of the scheduled delivery.
Thank you UPS! I will take care of getting Mountain Lion in the morning.
So far I love my new machine.


----------



## raydar (Jun 30, 2011)

Has been stuck like this for while:










Expected delivery is Monday. I'm hoping for a miracle so I get it on Friday.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

I was lucky enough to walk into a store that had them in stock.


----------

